

Ask HN: Pitching an iOS/iPhone App Idea - yourfavwhiteguy

I have an idea for an app that is solid. I have no doubt it will be viral, it's not be done now.<p>I have no experience with making an app but I do have a decent business background.<p>1) Investors keep telling me that angel investors &#38; VCs don't mess with NDA regularly, they just want me to spit out my idea. How true is this?<p>2) Does anyone have an example of a business plan or investor presentation for an app?<p>3) What is a fair stake? No doubt this thing will sell 1mm+ units in 90 days or less @1.99... If someone buys in at 50k, what is a % that is fair? 100k?<p>Thanks guys, I'm sure I sound like a noob but I am.
======
swiecki
Investors will generally be more willing to invest in a team of good people
creating the application than one person with an idea. You say you have some
background in business, that's a start. Look for a good developer to start on
the core functionality your app requires.

------
yourfavwhiteguy
Also, how much information about the app should I include when I do the
investor presentation. This idea is so awesome in the purest form, I am scared
someone will take any opportunity to take it.

------
GooseFlyFox
You and everyone else, start developing the software or at least design in and
document what you plan on building IN DETAIL.. and try to find someone to work
with for a equity state and some cash.

Ideas are a dime a dozen

on a side note as a developer the word viral give me a visceral reaction and
is a instant turn off

